# The Strange Magic of: Veruca Salt



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

For me, musically, the 1990s were a great decade. Loads of new groups, artists, expansion of existing trends and genres--Alternative, Grunge, and the continuing explosion of women rock and pop artists and groups. Veruca Salt, the quartet of guitarists and vocalists Nina Gordon and Louise Post, bassist Steve Lack, and drummer Jim Shapiro, popped up in 1994 with _Seether_, from their album American Thighs. In my mind, they remain a one-hit-wonder band, but Seether is a great song--short, crisp, and with succinct lyrics that perfectly capture the phenomenon of being a person subject to sudden and almost uncontrollable rages. Many TC posters will feel a close affinity.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

A friend of mine gave me Veruca Salt's CD "The Resolver" as a birthday gift and after one spin, I knew right away that I have to own all their albums. Their poignant lyrics are so personal yet speak of universal experience. And their melodies found a permanent place inside my head.:angel:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Iean said:


> A friend of mine gave me Veruca Salt's CD "The Resolver" as a birthday gift and after one spin, I knew right away that I have to own all their albums. Their poignant lyrics are so personal yet speak of universal experience. And their melodies found a permanent place inside my head.:angel:


I'll have to give them another listen.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The lyrics:

"Seether"

Seether is neither loose nor tight.
Seether is neither black nor white.
I try to keep her on a short leash.
I try to calm her down.
I try to ram her into the ground, yeah.
Can't fight the seether [x3]
I can't see her till I'm foaming at the mouth.
Seether is neither big nor small.
Seether is the center of it all.
I try to rock her in my cradle.
I try to knock her out.
I try to cram her back in my mouth, yeah.
Can't fight the seether.[x3]
I can't see her till I'm foaming at the mouth.
Keep her down, boiling water.
Keep her down, what a lovely daughter.
Oh she is not born like other girls,
but I know how to conceive her.
Oh she may not look like other girls,
but she's a snarl tooth seether. Seether!
Can't fight the seether.[x3]
I can't see her till I'm foaming at the mouth. Yeah


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I love a lot of '90's stuff too, but to me Veruca Salt were amongst the many "clone alternative" wholly forgettable bands of that era. A couple 'cute' songs, some power chords, a little bit of grungy fashion... everything needed to fulfill the little check-list of what was popular at the moment with nothing really original to say. 

To each their own.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Did someone say to pass the Salt?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Iean's post set me to listening to more Veruca Salt, and I found indeed more Salt that pleased me; it's _So Weird......._


----------

